# Chrisman former show prospect available



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh my. This puppy has a beautiful face.









click for picture

They say they were holding her as a show hopeful but have decided she'll be too small for breeding.

She's 3 1/2 pounds now, at 5 1/2 months old.


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

Chrisman has Absolutely The MOST Amazing Beautiful, The MOST Gorgeous Maltese.
I plan on getting a dog from them sometime in the near feature ,My kids are just to young for a puppy at this time.




Rebecca


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, she is stunning, isn't she?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww! what a beautiful "arm charm"







.... sorry, couldn't resist.....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

ALMOST as cute as my Bonnie.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Chrisman must have purchased MalteseOnly Forum? It seems to be called "Chrisman Maltese Only Forum" now. I am presuming it is the same one. The "rules" seem to be the same--including you can't post a link to a picture (or anywhere else for that matter). In other words they get free advertising here at SM because we can post links to their site. Something doesn't seem quite right about that.

So yes, they are "up there" as handler/breeders and know how to dress a Malt for show. But the elitist attitude is a little hard for me to bear.









I simply asked a question of them about a picture of one of their dogs and got lambasted for ever 'questioning' their grooming "since they are the best there is", etc. So I'm not rushing out to pay $3,500. for a too small female just because it came from their kennel.









Sorry, but that's just me. Most people who are the "best" at what they do don't become nasty and superior--then again some do.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Chrisman must have purchased MalteseOnly Forum? It seems to be called "Chrisman Maltese Only Forum" now. I am presuming it is the same one. The "rules" seem to be the same--including you can't post a link to a picture (or anywhere else for that matter). In other words they get free advertising here at SM because we can post links to their site. Something doesn't seem quite right about that.
> 
> So yes, they are "up there" as handler/breeders and know how to dress a Malt for show. But the elitist attitude is a little hard for me to bear.
> 
> ...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Chrisman must have purchased MalteseOnly Forum? It seems to be called "Chrisman Maltese Only Forum" now. I am presuming it is the same one. The "rules" seem to be the same--including you can't post a link to a picture (or anywhere else for that matter). In other words they get free advertising here at SM because we can post links to their site. Something doesn't seem quite right about that.
> 
> So yes, they are "up there" as handler/breeders and know how to dress a Malt for show. But the elitist attitude is a little hard for me to bear.
> 
> ...


i agree.... i wouldn't pay that either... and i don't agree with the way they run their forum, as you said it is elitist.... the rules and regulations are ridiculous and only apply when they see fit.









but that doesn't make that little girl any less adorable....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE: Carrie: "but that doesn't make that little girl any less adorable....







"

All Maltese puppies are adorable.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> QUOTE: Carrie: "but that doesn't make that little girl any less adorable....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are so very correct!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Simply stunning!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE("Frosty's Mom")


> So yes, they are "up there" as handler/breeders and know how to dress a Malt for show. But the elitist attitude is a little hard for me to bear.[/B]


Sorry for your experience...that's never fun. I can't really comment personally, as I've never communicated with or spoken to the Chrisman guys. I'm compiling my own list of prospective breeders from whom I'll purchase my next Maltese when the time comes, and Chrisman is on the list, along with a handful of other show breeders, including Divine and Rhapsody amongst others.

I'm interested in near show quality, good linebreeding, and a very typey fluffbaby from a show kennel. I'd give strong preference to a breeder that does genetic screening of their breeding stock, which Rhapsody and Divine both do. Not sure about Chrisman, but I'd definitely ask about it, even if they got nasty in their response. The quality of the dog is what's most important to me, not so much the quality of the breeder's personality. I bought my baby (who's now 10 1/2 yrs) from one of the breeders on my short list. That breeder wasn't very helpful when I called to talk to them about Jazz being diagnosed with patella luxation years ago. But they have lovely dogs with beautiful temperaments, and a careful breeding program. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again. 

About the $3500 price for this particular puppy? It's the normal price for a 12-week old female puppy with great lines from one of the top tier show kennels. I dont' see anything out of line about Chrisman asking that for a near show quality older puppy. Her weight at five months may be too small for their breeding program, but it's within standard...and she's undoubtedly going to put on at least another pound or more before she matures. If this was a male puppy it would fit my initial criteria quite well, and at the price I expect to pay. 

I agree this girl is stunning...and a pretty infrequent opportunity as far as I've seen.


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

> Chrisman must have purchased MalteseOnly Forum? It seems to be called "Chrisman Maltese Only Forum" now. I am presuming it is the same one. The "rules" seem to be the same--including you can't post a link to a picture (or anywhere else for that matter). In other words they get free advertising here at SM because we can post links to their site. Something doesn't seem quite right about that.
> 
> So yes, they are "up there" as handler/breeders and know how to dress a Malt for show. But the elitist attitude is a little hard for me to bear.
> 
> ...



The guys at Chrisman have been nothing but kind polite honest and courteous to me Sorry you fell that way about them.

Yes, I understand not everyone can AFFORD to pay $3,500 for a pet. 
On this list there are people who have Chrisman and been nothing but pleased with their dogs.
Rebecca


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow...Frosty's Mom about said it all in my opinion....
















Don't even get me started on the heartache that other sight caused me to feel at a time of loss ....









Chrisman's dogs are beautiful -- no doubt about it but then all little Malty babies are beautiful and I'd whoop anyone who begged to differ....







(just kidding -- wouldn't really "whoop" someone....well, maybe...depending on the day of the month)

Sharyl & Hailey the Handful


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The puppy doesn't have the kind of face I like but that's my preference speaking. I don't know why they put that darn bow practically on her nose. LOL $3500 is a bit high even for a top breeder.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> The puppy doesn't have the kind of face I like but that's my preference speaking. I don't know why they put that darn bow practically on her nose. LOL $3500 is a bit high even for a top breeder.[/B]


ROFLMAO ~ I was thinking the same thing about the bow, the face, and the price


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Sincere question here. I'm going to be adopting my next Maltese sometime in the next 6 months or so. Considering the criteria already mentioned in my earlier post, here are the breeders I'm keeping track of:

Divine
Rhapsody
Chrisman
Marcris
Pashes
Ta-Jon

I've been checking their puppy availability and prices for the past few months. Every well-bred female puppy I've seen from the top tier show breeders is between $3000-$3500. What am I missing?


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> The puppy doesn't have the kind of face I like but that's my preference speaking. I don't know why they put that darn bow practically on her nose. LOL $3500 is a bit high even for a top breeder.[/B]


I think they were trying to hide the bad chop job of her "bangs of terror".









But in all seriousness, she's still pretty cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Sincere question here. I'm going to be adopting my next Maltese sometime in the next 6 months or so. Considering the criteria already mentioned in my earlier post, here are the breeders I'm keeping track of:
> 
> Divine
> Rhapsody
> ...


Not sure I understand the question... do mean who are missing (from the list) or what are you missing - asking what's the problem with the price? Honestly, you'll get no arguement from many of us regarding the importance of purchasing from a show breeder, least of all me!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Sincere question here. I'm going to be adopting my next Maltese sometime in the next 6 months or so. Considering the criteria already mentioned in my earlier post, here are the breeders I'm keeping track of:
> 
> Divine
> Rhapsody
> ...


 

There was a female from Pashes for 2500 recently. I think it varies. I know Angel Maltese charges 3,000 and they are definitely top tier.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> Not sure I understand the question... do mean who are missing (from the list) or what are you missing - asking what's the problem with the price? Honestly, you'll get no arguement from many of us regarding the importance of purchasing from a show breeder, least of all me!![/B]


I'm confused about how many of the replies are saying $3500 is overpriced for a smaller near show quality female puppy from a show breeder. If there are show breeders, such as the ones I put on my list, that are charging less for this kind of puppy...I guess I haven't found them. If there are some I'm missing, I sure would appreciate knowing about it. 

Thanks to all for your interesting and informative replies. I realize not everyone can afford $3500 for a puppy, nor even necessarily would spend that much if they could. I was raised in a family that bred and showed Scottish Terriers and grew up doing junior handling. I finished my first owner-handled champion when I was pretty young (I'm an old broad now). For good or ill, it taught me to be pretty particular, maybe even picky, about conformation. I find myself watching even mixed breed dogs as they move or run, and thinking things about their angulation, toplines, etc. It's distracting for sure! And apparently expensive when it comes to adopting new fur family members.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The top tier breeders are going to be charging somewhere between $3000-$4000 for a female puppy. This is a fact. You might find one a bit cheaper. 

We all have different comfort levels at what we are willing to spend. From time to time we have friendly, but heated discussions about the price of maltese puppies. The breeders have a right to charge whatever they want for a puppy and the buyers have the right to either pay the money or go elsewhere for a puppy. Some of the smaller show breeders will charge somewhat less for a puppy, but the prices are still high. 

Only you can determine what your comfort level is.....


----------



## MaltOrama (Mar 7, 2007)

> > > So yes, they are "up there" as handler/breeders and know how to dress a Malt for show. But the elitist attitude is a little hard for me to bear.[/B]
> >
> >
> > Sorry for your experience...that's never fun. I can't really comment personally, as I've never communicated with or spoken to the Chrisman guys. I'm compiling my own list of prospective breeders from whom I'll purchase my next Maltese when the time comes, and Chrisman is on the list, along with a handful of other show breeders, including Divine and Rhapsody amongst others.
> ...


Chrisman is as good as it get!!!!
Arthur
[/B][/QUOTE]Rhapsody is in par with Chrisman...trust me!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Suddenly seems to be alot of "newbies" interested in breeders, and/or, bringing up/giving a plug for Chrismans ~ LOL

Seems a bit "scissory" to me


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> The puppy doesn't have the kind of face I like but that's my preference speaking. I don't know why they put that darn bow practically on her nose. LOL $3500 is a bit high even for a top breeder.[/B]


I have to completely agree......maybe its the cut or the bow placement, but her cuteness doesn't compare to dogs like Cosy, Toy as well as many other non Chrisman puppies here on SM-JMO


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I understand what a poster was saying about the look of that particular puppy. I love the look of the one (not sure if the pup is still there) on his homepage. Cute little baby face. But $3,500 for a pup? I don't know... seems to be the bottom of the too high price range. I've seen them as high as $7,000. Sorta like name brand jeans I guess... you slap a name on them and you can up the price.

My Moxie is from TaJon and she's such a doll.







I certainly paid nowhere near $3,500.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have learned a huge lesson in the past year. There are some Maltese "top tier" breeders that will maintain human contact and then are some that just will not.



If you really care about keeping in touch with your dog's breeder I would never buy from Chrisman. I have e-mailed them COUNTLESS times to let them know about people on Dogster "stealing" photos of their dogs and as of yet, have not even gotten a "so what" e-mail reply from them. They can't be THAT busy.



Good luck WHERE ever you decide to get your new love from.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I have learned a huge lesson in the past year. There are some Maltese "top tier" breeders that will maintain human contact and then are some that just will not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As someone who sends an obscene amount of pictures of my dogs to the breeders that I got them from, I really like knowing that they don't really seem to mind. I would have a hard time not being able to share photos and updates! A REALLY hard time, LOL!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What more could be expected out of a couple of guys who run a "Company" (MO) and claim it is the "Largest and Most Informative Website" ~ LOL What a flipping JOKE!! Their website is to promote their products. Posts, against their products, are not approved. Therefore, posters ONLY hear RAVE revues, thus waste their money, along with COUNTLESS others.

As for the 6-month-old pup, posted on their website, what's up with the HUGE bow? Why is it placed where it is? Could this, possibly, be hiding the fact that the pup has no forehead? And is not even CLOSE to "show quality"?? NOOOO way should be selling for over 3K.

Or did "Edward Scissor Hands" screw up the doo?









Either way, what's up with the bow, and the placement of it???


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

the picture of that little girl is gone... the puppy is no longer available.....


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

> the picture of that little girl is gone... the puppy is no longer available.....[/B]


That's good--I was starting to feel sorry for the poor pup! She's not responsible for the behavior of her breeder. The bow placement was weird, but she's still an adorable malt baby.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> What more could be expected out of a couple of guys who run a "Company" (MO) and claim it is the "Largest and Most Informative Website" ~ LOL What a flipping JOKE!! Their website is to promote their products. Posts, against their products, are not approved. Therefore, posters ONLY hear RAVE revues, thus waste their money, along with COUNTLESS others.
> 
> As for the 6-month-old pup, posted on their website, what's up with the HUGE bow? Why is it placed where it is? Could this, possibly, be hiding the fact that the pup has no forehead? And is not even CLOSE to "show quality"?? NOOOO way should be selling for over 3K.
> 
> ...


You're killing me!!!























I think you and I must share a brain!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, I hope that little girl has found a happy family to spend her days with!









Although the bow placement did seem to be quite strategic







... and I would not choose to pay that price for a pup







... she is probably a dear little soul







and I hope she's going to make her new owner very happy!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benny is from Chrisman...and while i paid quite a bit for him...i don't feel it makes him any better than any other maltese b/c all malts are special...it was just a personal choice as far as what i was going to pay for a pup. i always check his website and despite what he charges for his pups...his pups never sit on his website for sale more than a week. they always find homes. so i guess that is why he can charge what he does...i can say though that he raises his pups well until they can go home. 

as far as people getting a bad impression from him...everyone in business comes off differently. it's like when you go into the Lexus dealership...you have $$ to spend..but that doesnt' mean the salesman is gonna be all sweet to you. you just gotta play the game 

i'm not trying to be confrontational. i guess i'm a little partial to defending Benny's breeder b/c I feel I paid for what was important to me....good blood lines, genetic testing, etc. I'm sure you dont' have to pay his price for all those things...but in no way do I regret buying a pup from him. All in all...my experience with him was a positive one


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think Susan said it the best. Breeders have a right to charge whatever they feel comfortable charging and owners have the right to select what price range they are willing to pay. We need to all pick which breeders work best for us. I think I have been through the whole spectrum - top breeders to puppy millers (Jennifer Siliski - I thought she was a show breeder).


----------



## lilyt (Mar 4, 2007)

> Chrisman has Absolutely The MOST Amazing Beautiful, The MOST Gorgeous Maltese.
> I plan on getting a dog from them sometime in the near feature ,My kids are just to young for a puppy at this time.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting my Chrisman baby tomorrow and I don't think 3000 or 3500 is too high for a high-quality puppy.


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

[attachment=20299:attachment][attachment=20300:attachment][attachment=20301:atta
hment]
Our Bella Bianca is from Chrisman. The Malts are their babies and with unscrupulous people out there with less than good intentions Chrisman can't be too careful. They are looking to find the best homes for their dogs. They asked many questions of us as we did of them. 

We had our previous Maltese 'Peppi' for 13 1/2 years and after he died we wanted to find a near show quality, well bred dog. (Peppi's breeder was retired and she wasn't an option) We at first thought we wanted another male but fell in love with this little girl from Chrisman.

When I send emails to Chrisman it may take a day or two to get a response but I do get a courteous phone call. Sometimes I have had to resend my email and have learned that the first one did not reach them. Perhaps the reason those who did not get a response to their email was that it got caught in a spam filter, especially if there was an attachment.

There are no guarantees in life but we wanted to do all we could to find a healthy, well bred Maltese. We agree with Benny's Mom, we paid for what was important to us. Overall it has been a very positive experience.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Benny is from Chrisman...and while i paid quite a bit for him...i don't feel it makes him any better than any other maltese b/c all malts are special...it was just a personal choice as far as what i was going to pay for a pup. i always check his website and despite what he charges for his pups...his pups never sit on his website for sale more than a week. they always find homes. so i guess that is why he can charge what he does...i can say though that he raises his pups well until they can go home.
> 
> as far as people getting a bad impression from him...everyone in business comes off differently. it's like when you go into the Lexus dealership...you have $$ to spend..but that doesnt' mean the salesman is gonna be all sweet to you. you just gotta play the game
> 
> ...


Thank you for saying all malts are special no matter what the price.








Everyone has a different situation when it comes to getting their maltese.

I would gladly pay or not pay for any malt I felt I could have.
I confesse, I inquired about this beautiful little girl, and I'm glad she's gone to a home so I don't have to be tortured anymore.
By the way your Benny is very handsome.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I think we all have favorites. I am partial to Divine because that is where I found my first LOVE







and they say a FIRST LOVE stays in your heart forever







...but honestly Chrisman has awesome fur-babies! Just look at the pet Chrisman babies in this thread!







If you look at the small handful of very top breeders....most share their lines with each other....so to knock one is in actuality to knock the other. If you don't like the personality of a particular breeder that is your choice/opinion ....but the Maltese from all these top breeders are beautiful IMHO. You might not like the particular way a breeder/handler might groom... but certainly that can be changed once this healthy and beautiful Maltese is in your arms.









I guess some might say I am nuts







...I feel I am getting a DEAL at $3,500 to have such a wonderful Maltese!!! Over a good life span of say 15 years ....what is that...twenty bucks a month....You certainly can't beat the price for fifteen years of love, joy, and entertainment!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

In my experience as small breeder of Maltese I have found mostly in Australia the breeders keep the best for themselves. As a friend and fellow breeder once said you only see the best in the ring you dont see what is at home. They are all the same dog, in the show world its how good you are at grooming that counts, and learning to disguise their faults that count.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> In my experience as small breeder of Maltese I have found mostly in Australia the breeders keep the best for themselves. As a friend and fellow breeder once said you only see the best in the ring you dont see what is at home. They are all the same dog, in the show world its how good you are at grooming that counts, and learning to disguise their faults that count.[/B]



I agree with so many posts here - I guess I'm sitting on the fence and really dont have much to contribute.

Although, I will say, I think things are different in Australia - anyone is free to correct me on this!! - when I was researching breeders here, although I was mostly concentrating my search to my state, but I did look at other states also - I didn't find any 'pet' prices anywhere NEAR what the US top tier breeders charge. I'm talking PET quality - I wasn't looking for show. From memory, I think the most expensive 'pet' quality I found was around $1200 Au.

I also agree with 'honeybun' - I think many breeders do keep their best for themselves - but I think thats a good thing - In my opinion - they SHOULD be breeding for the best anyways. I missed out on a puppy with one breeder because she wanted to keep the girl for show - then as the pup aged, the breeder changed her mind & contacted me to let me know - I had already chosen Dakota at this time, but I doubt she had any trouble finding her girl a new home!

I don't know that this can even be compared tho - I think maybe the demand here mustn't be as high or perhaps its the education on what to look for that is lacking ... who knows...... I think that supply & demand also plays a part I guess.

I think it comes down to what others have said - personal choice - what YOU are happy with, and what you can afford, or chose to spend. Personal choice. 

We ALL love our puppies - and personally, my 2 are PRICELESS regardless of what they cost, or how much it costs me to have them









oppps - sorry, I went off topic didn't I ...... sorry!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Harley and Dakota's mum is right they arent any where that price one o fth etop breeders here Tealmse has a imported dog from Su -Le which I am sending on eo fmine to for a mating and her price is only thousand for a puppy although i do know of some breeders in Adelaide of other breds that charge 3000. the top breeder in New Zealand impots from Ta Jon although i dont know her prices way out of my league.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I contacted nearly EVERY breeder in Australia whilst looking for Arabella , and price was no object . The top price I was given was $1000 - no higher . I think it is a question of supply and demand - in Australia Maltese do not make any top 10 list of desired dogs . Arabella is from both American and English imports . Australia truly is the lucky country . Sarah


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I contacted nearly EVERY breeder in Australia whilst looking for Arabella , and price was no object . The top price I was given was $1000 - no higher . I think it is a question of supply and demand - in Australia Maltese do not make any top 10 list of desired dogs . Arabella is from both American and English imports . Australia truly is the lucky country . Sarah[/B]


Wow, just one more reason to move to Australia.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> Chrisman must have purchased MalteseOnly Forum? It seems to be called "Chrisman Maltese Only Forum" now. I am presuming it is the same one. The "rules" seem to be the same--including you can't post a link to a picture (or anywhere else for that matter). In other words they get free advertising here at SM because we can post links to their site. Something doesn't seem quite right about that.
> 
> So yes, they are "up there" as handler/breeders and know how to dress a Malt for show. But the elitist attitude is a little hard for me to bear.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, wouldn't buy a dog from them if they were the ONLY Maltese breeder on the face of the earth!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> In my experience as small breeder of Maltese I have found mostly in Australia the breeders keep the best for themselves. As a friend and fellow breeder once said you only see the best in the ring you dont see what is at home. They are all the same dog, in the show world its how good you are at grooming that counts, and learning to disguise their faults that count.[/B]


 

I beg to differ here. You cannot groom out bad stifles or front, bad bites or toplines, nor pigment (if the judge knows what to look for). Excellent grooming only compliments a good showdog. Of course breeder/exhibitors keep the best (or contract out to other show breeders). The best should always be what their foundation is based upon...pets go to pet homes.


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

I think the most important thing is that we love your little fur babies to death.. if you are going to get a pup..do your home work! 
Education of the breed and many conversations with the breeder are essential (in my opinion) Does the breeder return phone calls, emails, send pictures? Are they excited to speak with you and spend time talking about their dogs?
OR-make a list of what is important to you and follow it until you select the best breeder and puppy. 
All of our maltese dogs are special to us ..if they are rescued or from a long well known pedigree. 

I think it is not only important to get the right dog for you but to also support the right breeder or organization that you wish. 
Point -- Variety is the spice of life... that's why we have different types of people, breeders, organizations, etc. My prayer is that we are all in this for the best interests of the dogs we care for... not for vanity or for our own egos.

And -Also to be forever happy with your little fur babies!!!









Misty


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I beg to differ here. You cannot groom out bad stifles or front, bad bites or toplines, nor pigment (if the judge knows what to look for). Excellent grooming only compliments a good showdog. Of course breeder/exhibitors keep the best (or contract out to other show breeders). The best should always be what their foundation is based upon...pets go to pet homes.
[/QUOTE]


Brit, the handler I take classes from showed us some of the tricks she uses to make a poor dog look like a good dog. For example, she showed us how to make a roached back look like a straight topline. Also, how to color in pigment and adjust the coat to make the body look more to the breed's standard etc. She even bragged that she's made a champion out of a dog who could barely walk. So, it seems that there are ways skilled handlers can improve the look and make the dog appear better than she is.

Cathy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I beg to differ here. You cannot groom out bad stifles or front, bad bites or toplines, nor pigment (if the judge knows what to look for). Excellent grooming only compliments a good showdog. Of course breeder/exhibitors keep the best (or contract out to other show breeders). The best should always be what their foundation is based upon...pets go to pet homes.



Brit, the handler I take classes from showed us some of the tricks she uses to make a poor dog look like a good dog. For example, she showed us how to make a roached back look like a straight topline. Also, how to color in pigment and adjust the coat to make the body look more to the breed's standard etc. She even bragged that she's made a champion out of a dog who could barely walk. So, it seems that there are ways skilled handlers can improve the look and make the dog appear better than she is.

Cathy
[/QUOTE]


But, what ethical breeder would want to put a dog with all these flaws into their breeding program.

Just because it can be done doesn't mean it should be done.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm no expert handler by a long stretch. But, I have shown and finished Scottish Terriers to their championship. They are also a dog that requires a TON of grooming...a double-coated breed that requires hand plucking, hair by freaking hair. Tedious!

Anyways, yes, you can use some judicious grooming to help minimize a dog's faults on its first, visual impression. Of course, that would only work if the judge never ever laid a hand on the dog! But, the judge does lay her/his hands...all.over.the.dog. Every judge was once a breeder/exhibitor and has a ton of experience and knowledge about every trick of the trade, believe me. 

If a dog could be judged on the basis of how well its grooming disguises whatever flaws it has, then we wouldn't have any dog shows. We could just look at pictures on the internet...









(Poo. I meant to stay off of this thread. I had NO intention to start any conflicts when I posted it. After reading most of the other threads here before first posting, this one didn't seem to violate any community standards or anything. Actually, looking back, I noticed there were some other threads about this same breeder when they had available puppies. Strangely enough, there's not a bit of conflict on those other threads. Maybe this one got nasty because I'm a newbie and that aroused suspicion. Dunno. But I sure do regret it, and wish this thread would just dieeeee. Actually, if Joe would be so kind as to delete it, it would make me ridiculously happy. Thank you to those who did send me warm welcoming PM's. I appreciated it muchly.)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Jazzmalt, your last post did make me feel bad for you. I'm sorry we got off on a tangent just because you made a perfectly nice statement about a picture. We "hijacked" your thread. That was not my intent when I was the first to express my feeling about this particular breeder. It just happened that I was reminded of my experience and couldn't keep my mouth shut.







Sorry!







It must have been a bad day here.









I do think that the subject of grooming a show animal deserves some discussion. It just should have been a separate subject thread--but that's the way of things sometimes. One thought leads to another.

Please continue with your questions and comments in other threads and subjects and let's get to know each other.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Jazzmalt - please don't think it has anything to do with you. Sometimes people just go off on tangents. I started a Chrisman thread a while back and there were a number of posts about pricing as well. My take is that most pet owners just don't see the going rate of a quality maltese as being reasonable anymore. To be honest, several years ago when Maltese cost half of what they do today ... all my friends and family already thought I was nuts to pay that price for a "dog". I dare not tell them what Maltese cost today.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I'm no expert handler by a long stretch. But, I have shown and finished Scottish Terriers to their championship. They are also a dog that requires a TON of grooming...a double-coated breed that requires hand plucking, hair by freaking hair. Tedious!
> 
> Anyways, yes, you can use some judicious grooming to help minimize a dog's faults on its first, visual impression. Of course, that would only work if the judge never ever laid a hand on the dog! But, the judge does lay her/his hands...all.over.the.dog. Every judge was once a breeder/exhibitor and has a ton of experience and knowledge about every trick of the trade, believe me.
> 
> ...



Funny, but I didn't even pay attention to who made the original post. As someone who has been around for a while, I don't think the way this thread went had anything to do with you as being the poster. One thought just lead to another, and, pretty soon, the whole original topic was changed. What else can you expect when you get a gaggle of women together who are passionate about Maltese?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oops, sorry. I didn't even think about the original subject when I posted. I just responded to the tangent that had been started.

Back to the topic. Chrisman has some of the prettiest show dogs I've seen. I'd love to own one someday but that's likely more a dream than a reality. But a gal can dream can't she? LOL

Cathy


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=346855
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

There are lots of breeders out there with the same blood lines as "The Top Tier" Maltese, that don't charge the higher prices. And they don't come with a confining contract. The prices all went up about 3 years ago when a Japanese Woman went around the show rings offering people $3000 for their bitches. I know I was approached. All the "Top Tier" people started charging the higher prices. A lot of those breeders also sell over seas, especially their larger ones. They finish them here in the US and sell them to other's in New Zealand, Australia, England, and other places. 

You all saw Divine's Marc Of Friendship win Crufts? He is American bred and now lives in New Zealand. The first time I saw him was at the 2005 Maltese Specialty. They, Sheila Riley, Angie Stanberry and Tonia Holibaugh were deciding if they were going to special him. They were in the hallway gaiting him up and down, he was in full coat. Beautiful dog. 

If I had the money to buy a really good dog with good line bred lines I would love to special one and have it go to Westminister and Crufts. It takes a lot of strategic planning to achieve this goal. And hats off to the team who put Marc at Crufts. 

There isn't a perfect Maltese born yet. Showing takes a lot of time, money and dedication to the Maltese breed. I like showing my own Maltese, but it takes a lot longer for an owner/handler to finish a dog. But yet on the other side of the coin, a dog was finished in 4 shows with 3 5 pts majors just recently. A beautiful dog, nice movement, beautiful coat, nice head had everything going for him. He was presented very well by the owner/breeder/handler. He had stiff competition to beat too. The judge had a hard time with her choice on Sunday.

Don't leave out breeders like Bella Maltese, It's Magic Maltese, Lor-Luv's Maltese, Spunsilk Maltese, Sandstone Maltese, Tooties Maltese, Bar-Tell Maltese, Mystic Maltese, and there are many more. They have just as nice a Maltese as the "Top Tier" Maltese breeders do. 



Tina


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ok... i didn't want to post this... but i feel the need to explain myself. 
when i said "i wouldn't pay that" i meant for that particular dog. she had an obvious fault, hence the placement of the bow (and photoshopping of the picture, which was obvious to me). this thread had been read by the chrisman men, and i believe that's why they took her picture down. the removal of the little girl from their site was just too coincidental. 
if i'm wrong...then great, then i'm sure that little girl went to a fantastic home where she will be loved and cherished. 

chrisman does have some spectacular dogs, gorgeous dogs. where the quality is undeniable. i love the "angry" look (as my friend calls it!!







). but when they have a dog that doesn't really fit their normal quality, they shouldn't ask for the same price as one of their superb dogs go for. 

ok...that's just MY humble opinion.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> this thread had been read by the chrisman men, and i believe that's why they took her picture down. the removal of the little girl from their site was just too coincidental.
> if i'm wrong...then great, then i'm sure that little girl went to a fantastic home where she will be loved and cherished.
> 
> chrisman does have some spectacular dogs, gorgeous dogs.[/B]


Carrie -- I totally agree about the picture coming down b/c of this thread.







It has been suggested to me that many more breeders than we know read this site, though they do not post and may not use names that would indicate their identity. 

I hope that little girl finds/found a wonderful home.









Usually, I quite like the look of Chrisman dogs though I would not choose to pay their prices. Their little boy Harry Potter is one of the cutest Malts I've seen.


----------



## camigirl (May 31, 2006)

I also have no quelms about paying for a Maltese with the Best possible Breeding in their Bloodline and of course closest to the Standard.







But I will not give my Hard earned Money to a Breeder that has a Terrible Ego and talks to people with no respect or courtesy, thinks they are above the rules of society, just to have a puppy from that particular status. Thank-goodness there are other breeders that are more then willing to provide the quality and still act Human. That is where my Money went.


----------



## ice princess (Mar 6, 2007)

I have spoken with Its Magic Maltese and she seems like a wonderful lady, although I have never been to her home.
I Have been to the home of Sandstones Maltese and looked at her beautiful babies. She didn't have any that she wanted to let go of .This lady is immaculte and the dogs were groomed perfectly.She was a terribly sweet and informative lady to speak with. I would love to have one of her puppies.( I am on her waiting list) She is very reasonable with her pricing for a pet.
I have never heard of the other breeders.


----------

